# Gamer Monitor 22" oder 24"?



## S-to-the-d (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele noch auf einem 19" TFT, habe vor ca. einem Jahr schon in betracht gezogen einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Aber ich habe das ganze dann noch einmal vertagt.

Nun soll aber endgültig ein größerer Monitor her.


Die Frage ist nur welcher aus diesem Reichhaltigen angebot, habe mich vorab schon etwas informiert und einige kriterien für mich festgelegt. 

*Bitte beim Posten auch an diesen Kriterien orientieren!!!*


1. Guter Gamer Monitor, aber auch für Office geeignet
2. entweder 24" mit 16:10 Auflösung (1980x1200) KEIN  16:9!
    oder 22" dann ebenfalls mit 16:10 Auflösung (1680x1050) kein Full HD in diesem Fall



Ich habe hier auch schon einen 24" Monitore gefunden:

1. Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW


Sieht sehr gut aus, nur das Brummen könnte stören aber das lässt sich nur durch probieren herausfinden.


Die Große Frage ist nun ob der Monitor zu meiner Hardware:

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 940 
GraKa: AMD HD 4870 1GB
Ram: 4GB PC 6400 Mushkin DDR2 800

passt.


Habe etwas bedenken das ein 24" Monitor zu groß für die HD 4870 ist.
Möchte vor allem auch aktuellste Shooter in hohen Details genießen können ( AA muss nicht immer ganz aufgedreht werden).

Daher denke ich auch darüber nach eben einen 22" mit der 1680x1050 Auflösung zu kaufen, da dieser dann eben einen guten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Größe darstellt.

Um nochmal alles kurz zusammenzufassen:

1. Bei meinem System 22" oder 24" kriterien siehe oben
2. Welcher Monitor in beiden Fällen?
3. Ist der oben genannte Samsung zu empfehlen?
4. Welchen Sitzabstand benötige ich für beide Monitorgrößen?

Danke schonmal im voraus für die Mühen!

Gruß


----------



## Aaren (1. Juli 2010)

Wieso soll der 22" denn kein Full HD haben ? Eine solche Funktion kann doch mal von Vorteil sein.
Für meinen Geschmack tut es auch immer ein kleinerer Monitor, also würde ich auch dir einen 22" empfehlen. 
Außerdem sparst du ein Paar Euro


----------



## S-to-the-d (1. Juli 2010)

Aaren schrieb:


> Wieso soll der 22" denn kein Full HD haben ? Eine solche Funktion kann doch mal von Vorteil sein.
> Für meinen Geschmack tut es auch immer ein kleinerer Monitor, also würde ich auch dir einen 22" empfehlen.
> Außerdem sparst du ein Paar Euro



Aus eventuellen Hardwaregründen, wie oben geschrieben bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die HD 4870 noch für einen 24er in 16:10 Auflösung ausreicht.
Daher dann den 22er in 1680x 1050 da so weniger Leistung benötigt würde.

Der Kostenfaktor würde natürlich auch für den 22er sprechen.


----------



## Aaren (1. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe deine Logik nicht ganz 

Du willst bei einem 22" kein Full HD bei einem 24" aber schon.


----------



## S-to-the-d (1. Juli 2010)

Aaren schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Logik nicht ganz
> 
> Du willst bei einem 22" kein Full HD bei einem 24" aber schon.




Die Logik ist doch ganz einfach:

Den 24" würde ich kaufen wenn meine Hardware dafür ausreichend ist, sodass ich bis Anfang nächsten jahres noch alle Spiele in hohen Details spielen kann.

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist eben der 22er allerdings logischerweise nicht in Full HD denn sonst wäre der Leistungshunger fast gleichgroß wie beim 24er


Gruß


----------



## yello7676 (1. Juli 2010)

Die Hardware reicht doch die 4870 schafft FULL HD locker auch bei aktuellen games wie COD6 oder BFBC2 den 24" Monitor kannst dir holen falls es zuviel leistung kosten sollte kannst du ja immer noch die auflösung von 1920x1200 auf 1650x1050 runtersetzen von daher kannst du dir den 24"er holen das ist meine Meinung.

Mfg yello7676


----------



## Aaren (1. Juli 2010)

> Die Hardware reicht doch die 4870 schafft FULL HD locker auch bei aktuellen games wie COD6 oder BFBC2 den 24" Monitor kannst dir holen falls es zuviel leistung kosten sollte kannst du ja immer noch die auflösung von 1920x1200 auf 1650x1050 runtersetzen von daher kannst du dir den 24"er holen das ist meine Meinung.



/Sign.

Wenn man nach der Hardware geht bin ich absolut einverstanden. Wenn man dem Geld geht, würde ich zu einem 22" raten.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2010)

ich spiele mit meiner 4890 auch auf 24" so ziemlich alles flüssig, und meine CPU liegt noch hinter deiner. also meiner meinung nach ist ein 24er schon sinnvoller, denn evtl ist der 22er in 2 jahreen schon zu klein, und so oft einen neuen anschaffen wirst du wohl auch nicht wollen.


----------



## Per4mance (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin für nen guten 22". 

mit ner 4870 auf nem 24" @ fullHD kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man da noch aktuelle games in vernünftigen grafiksettings zocken kann


----------



## derP4computer (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist würde ich lieber den 22 Zoll nehmen.
Dauerhaft einen 24 Zoll auf geringerer Auflösung zu betreiben kann auch nicht gut sein.


----------



## roheed (1. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

bin grad zufällig über deine frage gestolpert...
zufälliger weise hab ich seit über einen jahr den 
Samsung 2443BW und mittlerweile eine HD5770 (DAvor 9600gt und ging auch relativ gut)

Der Monitor ist eigentlich soweit ein traum, vorallem office
mit platz für 2x A4 Seiten nebeneinander ist kein problem!
Das ding ist höhenverstellbar, lässt sich kippen drehen und sogar 
hochkannt betreiben^^

Zocken auf FullHD ist ansich gar kein ding...
Hab keine Probs bei crysis, BFBC2, metro2033, NFS shift usw.

AAABBBERR, muß dir leider auch dieses (mal mehr, mal weniger) nervige surren vom Samsung NT bestätigen. Ist helligkeitsabhängig...davon sind aber sauviele Modelle von Samsung betroffen!
Man muß schon sehr genau hinhören um es zu bemerken. Mit nem silent rechner fällt es schon auf. 

Würd dir fast nen benq 24" emfehlen, der hat nicht gesurrt.
Der absolute killer monitor den ich auch mal hatte ist der 
Samsung 2344BW. Der hat FullHD +  auflösung!!! sowas scharfes hab ich noch nie erlebt. ist aber "leider" nur 10:9

Grad wenn du vom 19" kommst gibts nix geilers als der 2344BW mit seinen 2048x1152 Pixel...
Ich bin damals von nem 22" Samsung 226bw umgestiegen, hatte zwar dann mehr platz auf dem Monitor, 
aber der 2344 war halt optisch genauso groß wie mein alter, das hat mir dann doch keine ruhe gelassen und deshalb bin ich weitergezogen zum 24".
Abstand zum monitor, ist ca. eine Armlänge, ist aber ehrlich gesagt schon zu wenig bei dem 24", mehr gibt aber leider mein tisch nicht her. 

so genug getextet XD wenn du noch fragen hast kein  ding, einfach raus damit


----------



## S-to-the-d (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen, schnellen Antworten.

Okay, die Meinungen sind geteilt nun gut ich muss das wohl selber entscheiden. Allerdings sind ja die meisten der Meinung mein System ist ausreichend für einen 24er.

Hat jemand noch konkrete Alternativen zum 2443BW?

bzw. kann mir noch wer einen guten 22" mit 1680x1050er Auflösung empfehlen?

Preis wie gesagt max. 250€!


Danke schonmal!

Gruß


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juli 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> ich bin für nen guten 22".
> 
> mit ner 4870 auf nem 24" @ fullHD kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man da noch aktuelle games in vernünftigen grafiksettings zocken kann



ne 24" er ist klar die bessere Wahl. Hab selbst nen 23"er an einer 4850(512mb) hängen. Ich hau beim Zocken immer alles rein, 4xMS AA + 18xHQ AF, gehen noch problemlos @ 2048x1152.


----------



## S-to-the-d (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hab hier mal noch etwas recherchiert,

was ist von den folgenden Monitoren zu halten?
Gibt es Erfahrungen?


1. LG L227WTP-PF

2. Samsung Syncmaster 2233BW

gut wenn es ein 24er werden sollte dann den 2443BW aber ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher ob nicht doch ein 22er reichen würde.
Gerade für schnelle Actionspiele, nicht das es zu unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Mabel (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

deine Grafikkarte scheint es ja zuzulassen, deswegen würde ich lieber zum größeren Bildschirm greifen. Ich musste meinen LG Flatron, der mir hier empfohlen worde, leider zurückgeben. Meine schwache Grafikkarte mit nur 256 MB shared memory hat Spiele leider nur noch sehr sehr ruckel-h-a-f-t wiedergegeben. Aber ich denke, 1 GB reicht locker aus, um einen 24-Zoll-TFT zu nehmen.

Viele Grüße, 
Mabel.


----------



## S-to-the-d (2. Juli 2010)

Mabel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deine Grafikkarte scheint es ja zuzulassen, deswegen würde ich lieber zum größeren Bildschirm greifen. Ich musste meinen LG Flatron, der mir hier empfohlen worde, leider zurückgeben. Meine schwache Grafikkarte mit nur 256 MB shared memory hat Spiele leider nur noch sehr sehr ruckel-h-a-f-t wiedergegeben. Aber ich denke, 1 GB reicht locker aus, um einen 24-Zoll-TFT zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja ich denke nun auch das meine Karte dafür ausreichend ist, allerdings ist der Grafikspeicher nicht allein ausschlaggebend ob eine Graifkkarte Leistungsstark genug ist

Gibt es dennoch noch Empfehlungen für einen 22er Monitor?

Auch aus Kosten/ Übersichtsgründen?

Gruß


----------



## Natanel (2. Juli 2010)

S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab hier mal noch etwas recherchiert,
> 
> was ist von den folgenden Monitoren zu halten?
> ...



den LG hat mein Bruder , optimal und gut


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bleib dabei, der 2343BW hat einer der geilsten panels die ich je gesehen hab...

2343BW klick mich

Auch wenn du dir nen 22" hollst, investier gleich in nen FullHD, 
glaubs mir du wirst es schonst schnell bereuhen 

Ich würd vlt auch drauf achten das du LED backlight kaufst, 
wird über kurz oder lang einfach stand der technik sein


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Juli 2010)

24 zoll monitor der BW ist schon ok 

und dieser Brummen kommt bei 100 % Kontrast einstellung 

Habs zwar den T240 

im ersten tag kommt der Monitor ziemlich gross vor nach paar tagen sagst du dier selber ******* wiso hab ich kein 26 zoll monitor genommen .


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> 24 zoll monitor der BW ist schon ok
> 
> und dieser Brummen kommt bei 100 % Kontrast einstellung
> 
> ...




Kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen...bei mir ist es helligkeitsabhängig.
Nur wenn ich auf 100% aufdreh ist das brummen weg...
dann brauchst aber auch ne Sonnenbrille vorm rechner XD

Hehe, ja man gewöhnt sich echt leider viel zu schnell dran...könnt mir auch schon wieder einen größeren gönnen XD 
ABer im großén und ganzen ein geiles ding der 2443BW


----------



## Per4mance (2. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen lg flatron l227wtp seit er neu raus is und der ist super. kein pixelfehler, kein ghosting oder glowing, kein garnix . gutes schwarzen und die farben sehen auch gut aus. 

im vergleich zu meinem panasonic plasma echt top für nen lcd 

hatte davor nen samsung der hat mich net so vom hocker gerissen . schlechte ausleuchtung bei schwarz und pixelfehler.


----------



## yello7676 (2. Juli 2010)

ich habe auch einen LG W2261VP mit einer auflösung von 1920x1080 und der ist Perfekt zum zocken für Office und für Filme alles läuft super und ich hatte bisher keine probleme alles tip top!


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2010)

Ich würd nen 22" nehmen ist einfach nicht so viel Leistung nötig die deine 4870 über kurz oder lang eh nicht mehr leistet! Der Asus VW225 ist super hab ich auch!


----------



## S-to-the-d (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich nun schlussendlich für den Syncmaster P2450H entschieden!

Danke für die Antworten

Gruß


----------

